# Need a Wee bit of help Please



## Dpetes (Sep 27, 2016)

The first CPU cane out of a packered bell computer. It is made by evergreen technologies inc. (a) is it collectable? (B) Any info about it or where I can find the info would be of help. I have never seen one like this. Also do I leave it as is, or should I remove fan and heat sinker
Before trying to sell it?

The second CPU came out of a Gateway 2000. Do I need to peal the silver piece off before I try to list it?

Thanks in advance for any help!!!

Dwayne


----------



## g_axelsson (Sep 27, 2016)

Without checking I believe the Evergreen could reach a price between $10 and $20 in an auction. Too bad the cables were cut because there are people that try to build and run old computers. In this case they have to solder on new cables and contacts so it will lower the price. Keep the fan, if the buyer doesn't want it he could throw it away or let you do it.

On the PPro the silvery film is just a thermal conductor, remove it so the print can be seen. The SY013 is a bit rare. I had only one out of a hundred PPro and sold it on eBay for $35 according to my notes.

Göran


----------



## glorycloud (Sep 27, 2016)

Take the four screws out for the fan and see what you have there.
It's probably an Evergreen Am5x86 133 cpu. Just a guess.

The PPro has a nice SSPEC so it should bring some decent $$.
More than scrap value for sure.

Nice finds! 8)


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Sep 27, 2016)

The PPro looks to be in good shape with no scratches at this time to take care when removing the cover over the label. check and make sure the pins are in good shape and not bent up also.


----------



## Dpetes (Sep 28, 2016)

Thank you gents for all the info you gave me!!!!

g_axelsson.

I have a habit of cutting all wires first to get them out of my way so I can get to the boards. Will not be doing that anymore on old computers I find from now on.

Is useing a heat gun Best way to remove the thermal conductor? 

Glorycloud

I took the screws and fan off. Fan is screwed onto the heat sinker which seams to be glued onto the chip underneath. I do not want to try and seperate them because from looking at the legs, of the chip, where it is connected to the board does not look like it would take much preasure to break them loose from the board. In other words, (I'm chicken) to try that..

Barren

There is no scratches or dings that I can see. All legs are straight, as I was lucky to be able to pull it straight up out of socket.

One other question, while I am thinking about it is: Would it be wise to try sell the boards without them being tested to make sure they would be in working condition? Or just scrap them?

Dwayne


----------



## g_axelsson (Sep 28, 2016)

I think the thermal conductor is just stuck, the ones I've seen was easily removed just by prying it off with my finger nail. Maybe this is another type if it is stuck firmly.

Göran


----------



## Dpetes (Sep 28, 2016)

Thanks goran. I will have to find someone that has longer finger nails than I have, just cut them back last night. :roll: 

Dwayne


----------

